# table saw runners.



## Benji687 (31 Jan 2022)

Where would I source UHMV plastic runners for my table saw. dimensions of slots are 19mm by 6mm. Any help would be grateful. Based in Dublin Ireland.


----------



## Inspector (31 Jan 2022)

If they are for a sled of one sort or another hardwood works just fine. When they finally wear out replace them or make a new jig, it's likely time anyway. It's what everyone used before the notion that plastic, aluminium, steel etc had to be bought for the job.

Pete


----------



## Noel (31 Jan 2022)

I've used chopping board material (mostly UHMW), works well and cheap. Other option is well waxed hardwood, equally as good.


----------



## pgrbff (1 Feb 2022)

Benji687 said:


> Where would I source UHMV plastic runners for my table saw. dimensions of slots are 19mm by 6mm. Any help would be grateful. Based in Dublin Ireland.


I have 6mm slots too. I bought mine from Amazon. Would let you have the link but Amazon doesn't seem to work this early. They don't always have it in stock.


----------



## Dlyxover (20 Feb 2022)

@Benji687 have you sourced some UHMW?


----------



## Benji687 (20 Feb 2022)

No. I ended up using hardwood.


----------



## Brisbanemate (25 Feb 2022)

I bought some HDPE from direct plastics - varying sizes and thickneses. Quick delivey as well and at the time better prices than Amazon.
www.directplastics.co.uk


----------



## recipio (25 Feb 2022)

Be careful cutting hard plastics. They are prone to violent kickback using a conventional blade. If you have to do it , invest in a negative rake blade.
I make sleds all the time as I have an American saw and simply rely on whatever bit of straight hardwood I can find.


----------



## bigf42 (1 Mar 2022)

Try this site here which offers a variety of 3d printed mitre bars, I have printed mitre bars myself, with my own 3d printer, and they slide very nicely. 









Stuparkercreations - Etsy UK


Shop Mixing 3D printing with woodwork by Stuparkercreations located in Worcester, England. Top shop for gifts. A buyer bought a gift from this shop and gave it a 5-star review!




www.etsy.com


----------



## pgrbff (14 Mar 2022)

Brisbanemate said:


> I bought some HDPE from direct plastics - varying sizes and thickneses. Quick delivey as well and at the time better prices than Amazon.
> www.directplastics.co.uk


I was quoted £50 postage for a piece of UHMWPE 500mm x 250mm.


----------



## Spectric (17 Mar 2022)

Have you looked at these Micro Jig ZEROPLAY Guide Bar System (Single)


----------



## pgrbff (17 Mar 2022)

I personally have a Startrite. The grooves in the top are only 1/4" deep- All the aftermarket runners I have seen are 3/8".
I just bought 2 pieces of 3/4" x 1/4" gauge plate 18" long. It took me a couple of days of hand lapping to get one to fit as it was about 10 thou oversize. I then had to buy some American taps to fit it to my Incra mitre bar. It's nearly there, a little tight still.
I still want some UHMWPE for sleds but I guess I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## hugov (22 Mar 2022)

I got some UHMW at a local plastics distributor, they had a useful sized offcut for a few pounds. Not very helpful I know. I've also used Ikea chopping boards in the past for other things I needed to make from UHMW (or similar).



recipio said:


> Be careful cutting hard plastics. They are prone to violent kickback using a conventional blade. If you have to do it , invest in a negative rake blade.



Just wanted to emphasise what recipio said – be very careful! I had a violet kickback cutting 10mm polycarbonate (PC) sheet on my mitre saw, violent enough to break the plastic housing of the saw (luckily I was fine, and surprisingly the saw didn't get knocked out of true or as far as I can tell damaged beyond the cosmetic breakage). I was even using a -5º negative rake ("for aluminium") blade. On the plus side, it gave me some reassurance just how tough PC is – same stuff safety glasses/goggles are made from!

After that experience, I personally would not cut a hard plastic on the table saw again – too risky. UHMW is somewhat softer and less grabby than PC, but still, be careful!


----------

